# Xen: Hosts Virtual (vr.org) Kernel Configuration

## Kenji Miyamoto

I'm currently preparing a system on vr.org (Xen-based), and I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to what I should enable.  Here is the lspci output:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440FX - 82441FX PMC [Natoma] (rev 02)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II]

00:01.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 IDE [Natoma/Triton II]

00:01.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5446

00:03.0 Class ff80: XenSource, Inc. Xen Platform Device (rev 01)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)
```

Would I enable the Xen block device support, or would I enable the 440FX drivers?

----------

## skellr

I'm just using Xen block device support, i can't seem to find 440FX in 2.6.33.

----------

